# Guy Harvey to be at Lionfish Tournament



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

The Pensacola Museum of Art will host "The Lure of the Ocean" an exhibition of 50 original works of art by Guy Harvey between May 9 and August 9. Guy Harvey will be at the museum on May 15 for a private reception and on Saturday May 16 for an open reception between noon and 2pm. Afterwards, he'll do a radio broadcast from the lionfish tournament and throw out the first pitch at the Blue Wahoos game at 5:45. The museum will have an interactive room for children and limited edition t-shirts and other items for sale.
The idea for this came about the summer before last when my family was on a dive trip to Grand Cayman and ran into Guy at his gallery. I'm on the Board of the Museum so I had to ask if he'd be interested in doing an exhibition in Pensacola. It took almost two years to put it together and an enormous amount of work but it should be worth it. I'll post this in General Discussion also, but want to make sure the divers know about it first. We divers have to support the Lionfish Tournament. I intend to see that every participant in the Tournament gets a free pass to the museum. Here's a photo of the exact moment the idea came about.


----------

